# Listening to Elgar, Episode Four



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

The nineteen year old Elgar was working as a violin teacher and comtemplating a career as a violinist. So, it isn't too surprising that the next work I came to chronologically was a piece for violin and piano called *"Reminiscences"*. (My first reaction on hearing the title was that it seemed odd that a nineteen year old would have much to reminisce about.)

One thing I noticed right away was that, unlike the piano part in the two songs that preceded this on my list, the piano part on "Reminiscences" didn't seem to carry much interest on its own. This piece is all about the violin.

The liner notes on the disc I listened to mentioned the series of three falling note sequences that follow the main thematic statement as a foregleam of the mature Elgar and one of his signature tendencies as a composer.

Personally, thought the stepped down repetition of the main theme that preceded the falling note sequences sounded more like the Elgar I've heard before. But, I'm no musicologist, so what do I know?

This is a very short piece (just slightly over two minutes in performance time) so there can't be a lot to say about it other than that it is very pleasant and even attractive music.


----------

